# How to Remove USB drive starting as virtual CD-ROM?



## Gemo

I have a 1 GB USB flash drive and when I plug it into my PC (WinXP SP2) an Autorun CD utility partitioned onto the USB drive starts up, runs a launcher.exe and displays a commercial advertisement.

You can exit from the advertisement and the other partition works fine as a flash drive.

In Explorer you see 2 drives Autorun (E and Flash (F - and on the Autorun partition (which is config'd as a virtual CD-ROM) you see autorun.inf, launcher.exe, and advert.exe

It's impossible to change or delete any of the Autorun files - nor does reformating (using XP's Disk Management) the USB drive get rid of Autorun.

This is no big deal but a) it's a bit of a pain using this unit with this advert flashing up at the beginning and b) out of principle I'm feeling technically challenged to fix this!

After considerable googling I did find similar info about U3 Launchpad and it has an Uninstaller for this utility but running it on my USB doesn't work.

I know I can hit Shift when I insert the USB or modify my PC to disable Autorun but I'm curious to see if there's a way to remove this Autorun/Launcher program from my USB drive.


----------



## williamc1969

Hi

I have the same problem

I have a USB Flash Drive that was suplied by a drug company at a surgery where I work

I have tried the 2 versions of the U3 removal tool and have not had any luck yet

Any ideas anyone


----------



## teenyhay

Did you ever get an answer to this question? I have the same issue.


----------



## ehsankhan

I am the 4th one facing delition of autorun files. Plz advise, if someone has the solution


----------



## Beninoz

pleased to report there is a solution for this problem. follow YMike's instructions here http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/991854.html it worked for me!


----------

